# Stucco Corner Bead to Concrete Blocks



## brenrobinsommer (Aug 27, 2008)

We have not done this before...only onto wood. We are trying to install the stucco corner beading to block walls with no luck. The nails don't seem to want to go through and into the blocks. Does anyone have any input on a way that would be easier?? Thanks

Sommers Concrete Pumping, INC


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I used them on a STO job. I just glued them up with stucco.


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 6, 2006)

Stubbyconcrete nails,light loads in a ramset, T-Nailer.


----------



## eoffmasonry (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know alot about stucco work but I use 1/2" Ramset power point nails from Home Depot and a 3lb hammer to drive metal wall ties on to block. I would try and nail into the mortar (bed) joints if the block are unfilled on the corners. If that dosn't work you could drill it and use a short drive in masonry anchor like red head or simpson strong-tie.


----------



## abbaj553 (Mar 9, 2012)

*concrete corner bead*

I've used concrete corner bead before. It's specialy made for concrete. It has a wider flange and looks like wire lath. I use tap con screws, not nails. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Stubbies. :thumbsup:


----------

